# Burton bindings in Dc snowboard



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Those are EST bindings which means you need a Burton board with the channel system. However, if you find some non-EST Customs, then they will work fine on the DC board.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Those are EST bindings which means you need a Burton board with the channel system. However, if you find some non-EST Customs, then they will work fine on the DC board.


Hes correct the EST bindings will only fit a Burton ICS board but any disc binding will do. You should check out union contacts.


----------



## Zypher (Mar 25, 2012)

Thx for the answers  Just to be sure: Burton mission 11/12 (Blue Tomato Winkel | Burton Mission 11/12 Bindingen | Burton | Snowboard bindingen |*Bindingen) and Union Flite 11/12 (http://www.blue-tomato.com/nl/Snowboard-bindingen/Union-Flite-11-12/product.bto?product=300466752) would fit?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The Unions will for sure. The Burton Missions will if they are non-EST.


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

Zypher said:


> Thx for the answers  Just to be sure: Burton mission 11/12 (Blue Tomato Winkel | Burton Mission 11/12 Bindingen | Burton | Snowboard bindingen |*Bindingen) and Union Flite 11/12 (http://www.blue-tomato.com/nl/Snowboard-bindingen/Union-Flite-11-12/product.bto?product=300466752) would fit?


The mission in the link is non-est, they should fit. not sure if they come with the 4 hole base plate


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

A DC tone board and Burton custom bindings was my first set up. Great combo for learner .... My experience and research prior.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> A DC tone board and Burton custom bindings was my first set up. Great combo for learner .... My experience and research prior.


That's the set up I used to get back into boarding


----------

